

Somali pirates in 2010 - drtse4
http://www.nybooks.com/articles/archives/2010/oct/14/pirates-are-winning/

======
drtse4
Wired article from 2009 on their "business model":
[http://www.wired.com/politics/security/magazine/17-07/ff_som...](http://www.wired.com/politics/security/magazine/17-07/ff_somali_pirates)

